# Love the Brethren



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 13, 2008)

Anthony Burgess, _Spiritual Refining: The Anatomy of True and False Conversion_, Vol. 1, p. 42:



> The second proposition is, that _Love of the Brethren_ is that sign and mark whereby we know assuredly, that we are in this happy estate; so that our love is no merit or cause, but a sign only; hence it is good to observe, that this very self-same privilege of _passing from death to live_, is attributed to faith, John 5:24, but in a different sense to faith, as that instrumental cause, which puts into such a condition, to love as an effect or sign only; for though love unites us to Christ as well as faith, yet faith does it by inward receiving of Christ to us, love by going out in our works for him; Hence the union by love is _posterior_ to that of faith; Hence also it is that if love should justify, the dignity of it would arise from the act of love, because it's union consists in doing something out of us, but in faith's union, the dignity is wholly from the _object_, _viz_. Christ embraced, because this union is by inward reception and application.
> 
> _That love of the brethren is a sign of true grace_.
> 
> As the Apostle makes it here a sign to ourselves, so in other places to others, _Hereby shall all men know ye are my disciples, if ye love one another_; he does not say, if you work miracles, if you cast out devils, but if you love. Hence the Apostle Peter in 2 Peter. 1:7 bids them add to _godliness, brotherly kindness_. As if we could not have any true comfort from all our religious duties towards God, unless this also be added to it, or with it.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 13, 2008)

Andrew,

Do you happen to know if there is a "collected whatnots" for Anthony Burgess? If so, do you know where I could pick one up?

Cheers,


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 13, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Do you happen to know if there is a "collected whatnots" for Anthony Burgess? If so, do you know where I could pick one up?
> 
> Cheers,



I don't believe there is a "Collected Works of Anthony Burgess," sadly. International Outreach republished _Spiritual Refining_ (this is the only republished work by Burgess listed by Beeke and Pederson in his _Meet the Puritans_ bio). His published works are listed in the bio in volume 1 of _SR_, which comes from James Reid's _Memoirs_. They include: 

_Vindiciae Legis: or, A Vindication of the Moral Law, and the Covenants, from the Errors of the Papists, Arminians, Socinians, and more expressly, Antinomians_ (1646)

_The True Doctrine of Justification Asserted and Vindicated, from the Errors of Papists, Arminians, Socinians, and more especially Antinomians_ (1648)

_A Treatise of Justification, Part 2. Of the Natural Righteousness of God, and Imputed Righteousness of Christ_ (1654)

_Spiritual Refining: or, A Treatise of Grace and Assurance_ (1652)

_Spiritual Refining: Part 2, or, A Treatise of Sin, with it's Causes, Differences, Mitigations, and Aggravations_ (1654)

_One Hundred and forty-five Expository Sermons upon the whole seventeenth chapter of the Gospel according to John: or, Christ's Prayer before his Passion explained, and both practically and polemically improved_ (1656)

_The Doctrine of Original Sin, Asserted and Vindicated against the old and new Adversaries thereof, Socinians, Papists, Arminians, and Anabaptists._ (1659) 

_The Scripture Directory, for Church Officers and People: or, A Practical Commentary upon the whole third chapter of 1 Cor. To Which is Annexed the Godly and Natural Man's Choice, upon Psal. iv. 6, 7, 8_ (1659)

_An Expository Commentary on the whole first Chapter of 2 Corinthians_ (1661)

Links and Downloads Manager - Christian Walk Links - Spiritual Refining (Vol. 2) -- Anthony Burgess - The PuritanBoard

Links and Downloads Manager - Calvinism & the Doctrines of Grace - The True Doctrine of Justification -- Anthony Burgess - The PuritanBoard


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 14, 2008)

So many books, so little time....





VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew,
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a T-shirt that says that! 

BTW, I believe Adam King is helping to get _Vindiciae Legis_ republished as noted here:

http://www.puritanboard.com/416366-post5.html


----------

